# Bluefin Killie



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Does anyone know of a source for Bluefin Killies - lucania goodei? I received two of these as hitchhikers on a plant order. Tom Barr identified them from a very poor description I gave of the immature fish a couple months back. Now that the remaining one is an adult, it is obvious he was correct. I hate to see it without any of its own kind but I can't find a source for them yet. Any suggestions for sources??????????

Bill

PS
I apologize if this should be in the buy/sell forum but I wasn't sure. Please move if needed.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Found them....... http://www.aquaculturestore.com/ and ordered four.

If anyone has any experience with these guys I'd still be curious.......

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Bill, I don't know where you're located, but I know you can get them from the local rivers/springs in North Florida.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I have caught them wild in the Ft. Lauderdale area in local canals together with Sailfin Mollies. I went net dipping last weekend and got one juvie. I also get a few Fundulus Chrysotus sometimes plus some of the Sunfishes

André


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

We have them in a pond at my work, and I have caught juveniles before with a dip net. The pond is actually located inside a large walk-through tropical bird aviary. As far as I can tell them came in as free-loaders in a batch of 1000 mosquito fish we used to seed the pond back in 1996. I guess they like the sunny SoCal weather.  If you are in SoCal I can probably catch you some juveniles.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm up in Vermont so I doubt there's much chance of finding them locally. Mine came in with some flag fish on a plant order from Florida. The aquaculture store was very reasonably priced - 18.95 for 4 with shipping. They have a cool website too...........

Bill


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i know this is an old thread but i have some growing out now found them at walmart of all places. had a few eggs and now have 3 babys im hopin for more soon we shall see


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

They're very common in shipments of feeder ghost shrimp. Swamp darters and Seminole killifish are also common hitchhikers, with eastern mosquitofish, Florida bass, various sunfish, and Florida flagfish also showing up periodically.

My experience with these guys is that they do fine for a few weeks and then mysteriously die. But I've only tried the ones from the ghost shrimp tanks, which are probably not the healthiest fish to start with.


----------

